# Hanging Larry really likes my cat!



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

View attachment 12016


Nice kitty!!

View attachment 12017


Very nice kitty...

View attachment 12019


Mmmaaa TASTY KITTY!!!!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHA! Great shots!


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Larry better be careful...Cat is bigger than Larry. Cute pics !


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

You know your a haunter if: Your animals think your props are your next of kin over for a visit.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Purrrrfect!....


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

aww bless those pics are so cute, your Cats so gorgeous.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

that looks just like my cat Butternuts i used to have. i miss you Butternuts!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Too cute! I see that Larry has made himself at home.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

lol......ahhhhhh cute


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Thats awesome!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

BLAKKHEART said:


> You know your a haunter if: Your animals think your props are your next of kin over for a visit.


LOL!!! There was another pic on here somewhere of a cat curled up in the lap of another prop  That's just cute.


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

LOL! That is too cute! 

Here is a pic of my cat from a few years ago. We had to have him put to sleep back in April of 2009, he had cancer. But man he loved my Michael Myers prop! Sorry it is a bit blurry.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Aaaw! 
Everything I bring in has to be submitted to a "cat scan" - checked out by at least one of the three cats. None of them have gotten cozy with a prop, they just keep bags from floating away.


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

I love it! Beautiful cat, too.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

LOVE it!! Those are GREAT pictures!!!


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

your cat puts up with a LOT.. my cat would KILL me in my sleep if I tried to give her corspelove... lol. 

(she does let me play "tackle-kitty", where I grab her and body slam her (softly of course) to the bed and hug her and squeeze her and love her and call her George, but she generally only tolerates this kind of fun for about 1-2 minutes max...)


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Too funny!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh my goodness... I LOVE it!


----------



## restlessspirit (Sep 8, 2010)

awwww  cute pics x


----------



## Mrs.Mummy (Sep 18, 2010)

lol just goes to show that our pets Love unconditionaly


----------

